# ILF limb weight on different length risers



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Limb poundage changes approximately 1# per inch. So your 60#@17" riser would be 52#@25" riser. It also depends on the type of riser whether being more deflexed or reflexed in design.
This is what I have been told by manufacturers and experts in the field.
Good Luck.
Myya


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, myya, that's a good thing to know. Thank you. Does that rule hold true going down in riser length as well?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Max - 

BM limbs are rated and marked for use on a 17" Titan or similar riser. Due the required changes in limb pocket angles on so short a riser, the marked weight will be about the same as on a 21" Excel or similar target riser. With production 21" and longer ILF risers, the limb pocket angles are fairly constant and then the 1# per inch rule comes into play.

With std limb pocket angles, draw weight @ 28" will gain or loose 1# of draw weight per inch or riser length (respectively shorter or longer). 

Example: 45# BM limbs will be 45# on a Titan riser (with limb bolts full out), 45# on a 21" Hoyt Excel riser with limb bolt in factory default, 43# of a 23" riser and 41# on a 25" riser (approximately).

If you are planning on purchasing BM limbs with a 25" riser, you safest bet would be to have the guys at Lancaster weight the prospective limbs on the riser you want BEFORE they ship it. 

Viper1 out.


----------

